# Icd9 - slit ventricle syndrome



## Gemini18 (Jun 2, 2010)

ICD 9 for _slit ventricle syndrome_


----------



## HNISHA (Jun 4, 2010)

This condition is due to the complication of previously placed shunt. Hence,I would prefer 996.75.

Hope this helps!

Thanks,
Abdul saleem CPC


----------

